# [Horde/EU-Thrall] Levelstopp-Gilde "Legenden der Zeit"



## Loina (16. November 2015)

*Herzlich willkomen bei "Legenden der Zeit"!*

 

Wir lassen die alten Zeiten wieder aufleben. Wir spielen zusammen die alten Instanzen, machen die alten Raids und gehen die Erfolge an. So erleben wir gemeinsam den gesamten Inhalt von WoW.

 

Du wirst erstaunt sein, was es in WoW alles zu entdecken gibt und heute zum Teil vergessen ist oder nur noch schnell überflogen wird.

 

Angefangen von World of Warcraft Classic über die Erweiterungen Burning Crusade (BC), Wrath of the Lich King (WotLK), Cataclysm (Cata), Mists of Pandaria (MoP) bis hin zu Warlords of Draenor (WoD) erschließen wir uns Stück für Stück die ganze Welt von WoW.

 

Dazu stoppen wir unsere Charaktere auf der Levelstufen (aktuell Level 70), die zur jeweiligen Erweiterung von WoW passt. Dort rüsten wir uns so aus, dass es zum jeweiligen Content passt und spielen alles miteinander durch.

 

*Wer sind wir?*

Wir haben eine erfahrene Gildenleitung und ein sehr aktives TS. Wir legen großen Wert auf einen enstpannten Umgang miteinander und ein familiäres Umfeld. Der Spaß am Spiel steht dabei an erster Stelle, wie sollte es auch anders sein. Und wir sind eine Erwachsenengilde mit derzeit 40 aktiven Spielern.

 

*Wen suchen wir?*

Wir suchen nette und erwachsene Spieler, die Lust haben, die alten Gebiete nach und nach zu erkunden und sich durch die Raids und Instanzen der alten Welten kämpfen.

 

*Wo findest Du uns?*

Wir sind auf dem Server Thrall auf der Seite der Horde zu finden. Dort kannst Du uns jederzeit anflüstern (Jaffna, Neljada, Bunka, Zulufex).

Weitere Informationen findest Du auch auf unserer Webseite ldz.wowlaunch.com. Dort kannst Du Dich auch bewerben.

 

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (3. Dezember 2015)

Wir haben derzeit 40 aktive Mitglieder.
Der Pre-Raid findet am 20.12.2015 statt.
Aufnahmen sind noch möglich.


----------



## Loina (3. März 2016)

So es gibt mal wieder ein Update von uns

 

 

Ab sofort machen wir die Scherbenwelt Unsicher!!!!

 

Aufnahmen sind wie immer noch möglich^^


----------

